# Stop Dropping Prices!



## j to the c (Nov 24, 2010)

We need to band together and keep our prices for the medicine we produce. Put the shoe on the other foot and look at any pharmacy as if they were privately owned and Insurance companies didn't pick up any tab. How rich would they be? We need the Insurance companies picking up the tab on medicine that is prescribed by a licensed doctor. How unfair is it? Not only unfair but Big pharma is still calling the shots on MMJ!


----------



## d.s.m. (Nov 24, 2010)

j to the c said:


> We need to band together and keep our prices for the medicine we produce.


That's called collision, and it's illegal.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 24, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> That's called collision, and it's illegal.


collusion.... price fixing, market manipulation, etc... bad karma....

We are capitalists, the survivors produce the best product at the lowest possible cost.... Quit trying to be a Target and be a Wal-Mart


----------



## j to the c (Nov 25, 2010)

no,no,no What I mean is Insurance companies must recognize what is going on as far as medicine, to file the proper paperwork to have patients ins companies cover the cost


----------



## Brandon Walker (Nov 28, 2010)

i would just say make sure your paitents understand what kind of costs you have. If you lay it all out ans show them your expenses on paper, they will be more understanding and realize that in order for you to produce the best medicine, you must go through with certain costs which must be covered by the paitents themselves


----------



## raverguy (Feb 26, 2011)

prices drop because more people are producing, more stock = lower prices.
people want cash and dont care about taking a loss as long as they make some quick cash.
if u want insurance to pay u for the meds u are producing u need to wait maybe 10 years.
maybe longer.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 26, 2011)

Be a granola and sell your product at $35 an oz then, just to be nice. The rest of us will get paid for the crazy risk we take in non-MMJ states and not feel bad about it. Don't like it? I'll give you some beans and you can grow it yourself then. I've dropped down to $250.00 a zip when I needed the scratch bad and quick, but $350.00 a zip is normal price for me...and I'm in a non-MMJ state risking my ass everyday. Not bad if you ask me, or my clients for that matter considering Mexi-swag sells for $100/oz on the east coast. You get what you pay for, and I'm not going to be some martyr for the cause. Leave that to the Coloradans!


----------



## Tamorin (Mar 4, 2011)

Im doing 2 a ounce in a mmj state for patients . If i did sell to none med patients it would be 275 a o . Risking arresr or not if u have loyal customers for years maybe its time u help them out. Plus people wont snitch on u since your the cheapest best connect. Theres rules to this shit i wrote me a manual a step by step booklet to get yor game on track not your wig pushed back.Rip biggy drink guinness


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 6, 2011)

Tamorin said:


> Im doing 2 a ounce in a mmj state for patients . If i did sell to none med patients it would be 275 a o . Risking arresr or not if u have loyal customers for years maybe its time u help them out. Plus people wont snitch on u since your the cheapest best connect. Theres rules to this shit i wrote me a manual a step by step booklet to get yor game on track not your wig pushed back.Rip biggy drink guinness


The 10 Weed Commandments huh? lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey bro your weed will set the price! If you have quality shit then people will donate quality money for it. If you are selling shit weed and hopeing that people will pay top dollar for it then that is your problem! Like I said if you grow good weed you can name the price!  Ins companies will NOT pay for MMJ for a very long time!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 6, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Ins companies will NOT pay for MMJ for a very long time!


When have they ever?? Until Big-Pharma can grow a plant that pops out leaves that say 'Watson MMJ' on em they never will lol.

All else agreed though! I can get $500.00 a zip for mine if I wanted to rape peeps, I just like to find a happy medium. Life (unfortunately) is all about compromise!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 6, 2011)

d.c. beard said:


> When have they ever?? Until Big-Pharma can grow a plant that pops out leaves that say 'Watson MMJ' on em they never will lol.
> 
> All else agreed though! I can get $500.00 a zip for mine if I wanted to rape peeps, I just like to find a happy medium. Life (unfortunately) is all about compromise!


Well price is also designated by state, I can get $220-$280 a zip all day long. And I have been told that I am "giving away" my "Meds". But you also have to think that low prices also gets you return coustomers! So if they are happy you move more. And I don't give a shit where you live, if you can get $220 a zip that will more than cover your growing expense! If it doesn't then you need to learn how to get more out of your plants! If you get at least two off each "and that is easy" then you are looking at 440 per plant and there is no way it costs that much to grow one plant! I am pushing 3 per plant and my goal is 4 so do the math and if you can't make money or "run a non profit orginization" on donations for MMJ then you may need to get your ass back to Mc Donalds!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 8, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Well price is also designated by state, I can get $220-$280 a zip all day long. And I have been told that I am "giving away" my "Meds". But you also have to think that low prices also gets you return coustomers! So if they are happy you move more. And I don't give a shit where you live, if you can get $220 a zip that will more than cover your growing expense! If it doesn't then you need to learn how to get more out of your plants! If you get at least two off each "and that is easy" then you are looking at 440 per plant and there is no way it costs that much to grow one plant! I am pushing 3 per plant and my goal is 4 so do the math and if you can't make money or "run a non profit orginization" on donations for MMJ then you may need to get your ass back to Mc Donalds!


Well, I've never worked at McDonald's so I can't go back. But what you prob don't realize (cause I never stated it in this thread) is that I'm only running 400 watts of light in a 3x5 area. I don't grow 'commercially', or for profit per se. I grow my own meds, and sell off whatever extra I have at the time. I usually pull about 8.5 oz's per 3 month cycle, so it's not like a have a ton laying around or that I'm aiming for a huge return. I just have some really good shit that I have a little extra of. And in my neck of the woods, prices are a lot higher for stuff not nearly as good as mine (not being egotistical, just honest), so I'm actually doing people a favor.

All I'm saying is, I NEVER hear any complaints! About price or quality. Period.


----------



## wragler (May 1, 2011)

d.c. beard said:


> Be a granola and sell your product at $35 an oz then, just to be nice. The rest of us will get paid for the crazy risk we take in non-MMJ states and not feel bad about it. Don't like it? I'll give you some beans and you can grow it yourself then. I've dropped down to $250.00 a zip when I needed the scratch bad and quick, but $350.00 a zip is normal price for me...and I'm in a non-MMJ state risking my ass everyday. Not bad if you ask me, or my clients for that matter considering Mexi-swag sells for $100/oz on the east coast. You get what you pay for, and I'm not going to be some martyr for the cause. Leave that to the Coloradans!


as for card holding Coloradoans. There is a dispensery on every street corner. If you don't have a card then someone you kno does. Bottom line here is the legal market sets the price for the underground. And Mexican is unavailable. I personally grow more than I smoke. What I don't smoke I sell, what I don't sell will eventually be tossed. I don't think of it as being a martyr. I think of it as if it keeps me from buying from a dispensery than it is worth every dime and minute of time. Pass off a 1/2 for a tank of gas is just a perk. Tho I am fairly new the grow. I have been in the industry for a long time. So much easier to have a job with a hobby on the side than to have a hobby as a job.


----------

